# From carters lake



## Gitterdone (Apr 5, 2012)

Saw a little movement along the bank and this guy was eating a catfish


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool capture!


----------



## quinn (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool shots!I wonder if he got him noodling in the rock holes there?


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 5, 2012)

That's a mouthful!  Nice captures!


----------



## cornpile (Apr 5, 2012)

Neat action shots


----------



## leo (Apr 6, 2012)

Neat find


----------



## Hoss (Apr 6, 2012)

Very cool series.  Thanks for sharing the shots.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Apr 6, 2012)

Good eye!  And what a cool series!


----------

